# ALBOB's Andro Adventure



## ALBOB (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello all.  Just starting a program that includes 1-Andro RX.  Started taking it yesterday morning; two tabs, 3X per day.  Other sups include Xpand pre-workout drink and creatine monohydrate.  

Current stats:

47 years old
6'1" tall
242 lbs
BF% will be measured on Wednesday morning

Today was my first workout of any kind in a week so I took it a bit easy to get back into the swing of things.

Started on leg press:
180 X 10
270 X 10
360 X 10
450 X 10
540 X 10
630 X 8

Squats:
135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 8
315 X 2


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 1, 2010)

Chest/Triceps

DB Flyes:
50 X 10
50 X 10
50 X 10

Incline DB Bench Press:
100 X 8
90 X 10

DB Flyes:
50 X 10

Bench Press:
135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 8
185 X 12

Close Grip BP:
185 X 6
135 X 12

Overhead Cable Triceps Extensions:
77.5 X 8
77.5 X 6


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

What's your plan while on this?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 2, 2010)

Pure strength.  I'm gonna lift as heavy as I possibly can.  If I keep my diet relatively clean that SHOULD mean I'll add some muscle mass and maybe lower my BF% in the process.  The problem with that plan was the little tid bit about being 47 years old.  Lifting heavy these days ain't what it was 10-15 years ago.  I've got a repaired right knee and a right shoulder that needs to be repaired.  Just gotta go slow and use ultra strict form.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2010)

ALBOB is back!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Feb 2, 2010)

Albob... nice to see you man.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> ALBOB is back!



Speaking of back.

Barbell bent over rows:

135 X 20
135 X 20
225 X 12
315 X 8
315 X 10 (Last two had a bit of cheat to them)
275 X 18
275 X 14

Life Fitness High Row machine

200 X 12
240 X 10

(Not feeling it this morning so I cut the rowing short.)

Life Fitness Preacher Curl Machine  (I got tired of waiting on a couple of kids who had the free weight bench tied up FOREVER. )

125 X 10
125 X 8
110 X 8


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 3, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Albob... nice to see you man.




Thanks.  Feels good to be back on a more structured program instead of just "winging it".  Hopefully you'll see more of me if I can get some pics posted later in the week.  Definitely want to do a before and after comparison.  (Forewarning to all: No Sasquatch jokes. )


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Pure strength.  I'm gonna lift as heavy as I possibly can.  If I keep my diet relatively clean that SHOULD mean I'll add some muscle mass and maybe lower my BF% in the process.  The problem with that plan was the little tid bit about being 47 years old.  Lifting heavy these days ain't what it was 10-15 years ago.  I've got a repaired right knee and a right shoulder that needs to be repaired.  Just gotta go slow and use ultra strict form.



I can relate to the being older part.   Good luck!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 3, 2010)

So want to post the Super-Albob picture....must resist temptation


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 3, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> So want to post the Super-Albob picture....must resist temptation



Go ahead, just please do me the favor of protecting my secret identity by covering my hideous...............................uhhh.....................gorgeous face.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 3, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> (Forewarning to all: No Sasquatch jokes. )









*Okay...No Jokes*.

So, what's your status old man?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 3, 2010)

On a serious note....enjoy this rare moment....

Any noteable changes in strength thus far? How does this product make you feel? Any side effects? changes in mood? any digestive discomfort? What's it doin' for ya?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 3, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> On a serious note....enjoy this rare moment....
> 
> Any noteable changes in strength thus far? How does this product make you feel? Any side effects? changes in mood? any digestive discomfort? What's it doin' for ya?



Nothing, zip, nadda, nill, zilch, don't feel a damn thing.  But I'm saying positive. From what I've read in other journals, the strength gains don't kick in for a week or so.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 4, 2010)

From the reviews I read, results are...as with most things...not immediate.
How about your level of "aggression?" and/or changes in mood? Anything there?...both seem to be a repeated terms in many reviews, as well as some acne. 
The only thing that made me wonder if the results were skewed was all of the other crap these guys are combining with the Andro. Jeeze, how the hell are you going to know what the product is doing if you're popping ten other pills? Anyway, good luck...keep us posted.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 4, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> The only thing that made me wonder if the results were skewed was all of the other crap these guys are combining with the Andro.


 
Yep! I've seen those reviews too, as well as another who totally fudged all his numbers so the review was worthless!
I'm interested in your views of the product too Albob. I'm gonna tag along too if you don't mind.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 5, 2010)

Nope, most definitely don't mind folks coming along for the ride.  I'd get lonely otherwise.

As far as mood/agression, not a thing.  The only thing I've noticed so far was just this morning.  It SEEMS like the DOMS from previous workouts go away faster.  Yes, I realize that DOMS are not any kind of indicator as to a workout's effectiveness and they don't give a good indication of a muscle's state of recovery BUT, my DOMS have always been somewhat predictable.  I get sore two days after working a muscle and that soreness lasts for two days.  It's like clockwork.  (Unlike the real DOMS.  )  After working back and bis on Wednesday, my biceps felt a bit sore yesterday but are completely pain free today.  Not really gonna read TOO much into that, just thought it was interesting.  

Next workout is Sunday morning when I hit legs again.  I'm psyching myself up now to make it an absolute ass kicking workout.  Pray for me.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm. Maybe the fact that not much has happened is actually a good sign.

Some people (not necessarily you) tend to look for results so intensely that I think they might _create_ symptoms that might not exist otherwise. I mean, you have to consider dietary consistancy, interaction with other supps., stress level fluxuations....and just the fact that you're trying something new. 

Fortunately, based on _your _brain wave function, I think you'll only be able to concentrate on one thing at a time, thereby minimizing other factors.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 5, 2010)

While reading a review on another forum, members had asked how long before the stuff kicks in. Robert himself replied, 2 weeks. I dunno if that meant in the second week or after the second week.
Either way, you got a few more days minimum.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, in checking it out before I ordered I noticed that the two week number kept popping up.  At that point most folks experienced fantastic strength gains.  No worries, I'm patient.  I think it comes from not being distracted by too many brain waves.  (At least I have them.  )

But on a more unpleasant note; I just got back from having my body fat checked.  They used the electronic device and that thing HAD to be wrong.  I'm currently at 25%. 

Oh well, that's why I'm on this program to begin with.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 7, 2010)

Leg day

Leg press:

180 X 10
270 X 10
360 X 10
450 X 10
540 X 10
630 X 10
720 X 6
720 X 4

Squats:

135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 10
315 X 2

Yep, did more reps with more weight this week but, not gonna read anything into that yet.  It's literally been YEARS since I've done leg presses.  I'm thinking my body may just be getting used to them again.  I'm encouraged though because I'm pretty sure I had it in me to do an impressive drop set of squats.  The only reason I didn't was that I felt a slight twinge in my repaired knee.  Didn't want to push it too much and risk tearing it again.  Will know more if strength increases again next week.  Overall, felt great though.  Felt very strong with good mental focus.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 7, 2010)

Brace yourselves. 

Front:


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 7, 2010)

Back:


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 8, 2010)

*OH MY GOD!! MY EYES! MY EYES!*

So, on a serious note.....I think you've got some muscle to work with. No, that sounded fruity. Okay.....Uh.......LEAN MASS, yeah, there's some lean mass in there somewhere....No, .......Okay...traps and delts look solid. I think with a successful cut, you'll be way ahead of most guys our age. I'll let you know when I figure out the successful cut thing.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

All bias aside, I have received countless POSITIVE feedback on 1-Andro Rx, I had a guy last week email me asking if it's normal to gain 5 pounds the first week on it, he was shocked. for most by the second week you should see the scale go up and your lifts go up.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm taking my age into account and not setting the bar too high.  If I can increase my lifts by 10% I'll be happy.  My ultimate goal is the get my body fat down to about 15%, but I know that won't happen in one month, no matter what I take.   I'd like to see a little more definition by the end of this "cycle".


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I'm taking my age into account and not setting the bar too high.  If I can increase my lifts by 10% I'll be happy.  My ultimate goal is the get my body fat down to about 15%, but I know that won't happen in one month, no matter what I take.   I'd like to see a little more definition by the end of this "cycle".



are you taking 6 caps ED right now? at your weight you might want to increase to 8 caps ED.
you should definitely see a cutting effect with 1-Andro Rx.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep, two tabs, three times per day.  If I see halfway decent results on that I'll double my order next time and up the dosage to three tabs, three times per day.  I'm patient and not planning on competing in this year's Mr. O so I'm gonna go ahead and stick with my current plan and see how things go. I don't like changing plans right in the middle.  I'm old and set in my ways.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I'm patient and not planning on competing in this year's Mr. O so I'm gonna go ahead and stick with my current plan and see how things go.



Jay Cutler and many others will be relieved that you're sitting out this year's Mr. O.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 8, 2010)

Robert said:


> Jay Cutler and many others will be relieved that you're sitting out this year's Mr. O.



Oh, DaMayor's got Jay this year....little narrow bastard.

So, any new symptoms or side effects? *Re: agression*....I think you need to buy a razor and go after that chest rug aggressively.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 8, 2010)

With Robert announcing this on sale, I'm really looking forward to hearing your results Albob!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 9, 2010)

Chest Day:

Incline DB

50 X 10 Press
50 X 10 Flye
60 X 10 Flye
100 X 10 Press
90 X 10 Press
55 X 10 Flye

Flat Bench Press

135 X 12
225 X 5
185 X 14
185 X 10

Close Grip Flat Bench Press

185 X 10
185 X 6
135 X 10

Overhead Cable Triceps Extension

77.5 X 10
77.5 X 6 (After 6th rep did partials to failure)

Alright, let's talk.  Yeah, some of the numbers went up but, I had absolutely NO energy today.  Felt relatively strong but drained of all fire.  Does that even make sense?  It wasn't a lack of motivation, I was psyched for this workout.  I just couldn't muster the drive to get moving.  I felt like I was walking in wet cement.  And to DaMayor no, absolutely NO agressiveness, either physical or mental.  I sure would have liked to have had some this morning.   Since it's only one workout I'm not gonna stress over it.  It sure would be nice to know why though.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been having quite a few of those days lately. Go into the gym focused, start off okay, then run out of gas earlier than I had planned. It's a pisser.  However, since I'm not twentyesque anymore, I've tried to be more patient...especially if I have a specific goal in mind, and am not just working out just for the sake of working out. Your (new, unintentional)subconscious expectations are probably just interfering with your normal performance. Plus you're old.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 9, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Plus you're old.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 11, 2010)

Bentover Barbell Rows

135 X 20
135 X 20
225 X 20
315 X 12
315 X 12
315 X 12 (Cheated just a little on the last two)
275 X 18
275 X 14

Low Cable Rows

200 X 20
260 X 12
220 X 14

Preacher Curls (Straight Bar)

70 X 10
70 X 8
60 X 8

Holy CRAP!  My good God did I feel strong today!!!  I never expected to do that much BB rowing but I just couldn't/didn't want to stop.  I felt like I could have lifted a house.  I had absolutely no indication that I was gonna feel that strong.  Everything leading up to the first set was completely normal; no agression, no fired up feeling, no anything.  I just started lifting and didn't want to stop.  I'm hoping this it just the beginning and not a one time deal.  Will be able to draw more conclusions on Sunday, LEG DAY.  Until then I'm gonna enjoy the buzz.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Seriously? Your Bent rows went up significantly. I'm sure you're looking at at least a 10lb increase on your next back day. Thats great man!
Your last back workout, you did some rows and preachers on machines. 
This time was freeweights. It looks like improved on the rows, but hard to tell on the curls. How do you think you did on them? Better or too exhausted by the back work to push more weight? Not that that's a bad weight, I'm just trying to get an idea.
Looks good though Albob. Big strength on the back. 
I can't wait for leg day either now. That'll be telling for sure.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, the difference in machines may have had something to do with those weights and reps changing but, the BB rowing was fantastic.

As for the preacher curls; my biceps were just so damn fried from all the rowing, I couldn't do another rep or set.  It's now six hours later and my bis are still pumped up like baloons.  Even my lats are swollen.  I hardly ever feel this much pump in my lats.  Feels great.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool. Glad to hear you had a good day.

We'll be tracking your transformation into a werewolf, er, I mean progress...Leg Day should definately give some sort of indication of how you're improving. Of course, I'm interested to see how you feel doing the same workout in days to come.....curious about consistency.


You can deflate now, Captain Pump.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 14, 2010)

Leg Press

180 X 10
270 X 10
360 X 10
450 X 10
540 X 10
630 X 10
720 X 10
810 X 4
720 X 6

Squats

135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 10
315 X 4

Okay, not really sure how to describe this one.  The numbers definitely went up so I sure can't say I didn't get any stronger.  The odd part was the mental aspect, I didn't feel like the same kind of monster I did on back day.  This was just sort of a smooth "confidence".  I put the weight in front of myself and I knew I was gonna lift it.  I also didn't have the uncanny mental focus from back day but, it still felt good.  Again, no unusual agressiveness, just strength.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe it's just because leg day is grueling! 
Personally, I always have more motivation on push and pull days. On leg day.. it's less of motivation and more of.. I dunno... slight dread? lol
Don't get me wrong, I do like doing legs.. but nothing else hurts quite like squats. You're definitly getting strenght gains which is very promising since RX isn't really known for mass as much as it is for strength.
Looks real good so far.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 15, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Leg Press
> 
> Okay, not really sure how to describe this one.  The numbers definitely went up so I sure can't say I didn't get any stronger.  The odd part was the mental aspect, I didn't feel like the same kind of monster I did on back day.  This was just sort of a smooth "confidence".  I put the weight in front of myself and I knew I was gonna lift it.  I also didn't have the uncanny mental focus from back day but, it still felt good.  Again, no unusual agressiveness, just strength.



Sounds to me like this might be proving to be a _well balanced _suppliment. 
Sure, everybody wants to feel like a monster when they work out, but in reality...especially for those of us who are older than twenty....I'd settle for consistency in strength gains while maintaining by ability to reason logically. Seems like every stack-type suppliment I've ever tried (even though I know this isn't a stack) jacked me up alright, but with this fired-up state comes the risk of lifting stupid and injury. I'm thinking you might never experience any aggression....just enjoy the pace, R!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 16, 2010)

*UPDATE!*

Otherwise, we will assume that you, given to a fit of rage, have been incarcerated or are in bi-lateral traction in the local hospital.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 16, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> Otherwise, we will assume that you, given to a fit of rage, have been incarcerated or are in bi-lateral traction in the local hospital.



You're not far off.  Chest day was canceled this morning.  Had a very slightly tight back over the weekend, nothing major.  Got to the gym this morning feeling fine both mentally and physically.  Did a warmup set of incline dumbell bench presses then another warmup set of incline dumbell flyes.  Went and grabbed the #100s to start my working sets and my back seized up like a freakin' vice.  Right side, middle.  Any hunters in the audience?  What's the backstrap on a human called, Spinal Erector?  That's what feels like it's got a knife going through it.  

Went to the company doc and got some Aleeve and over the counter muscle relaxers.  Don't want to get anything prescription strength because of my security clearance and all the paperwork I'd have to go through while on it.  Am at home now glued to a heating pad.  At this rate my working out may not begin again until next week.  I want to make sure this is completely healed up and not take a chance on making it worse.

In the meantime................


----------



## FMJ (Feb 16, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> You're not far off. Chest day was canceled this morning. Had a very slightly tight back over the weekend, nothing major. Got to the gym this morning feeling fine both mentally and physically. Did a warmup set of incline dumbell bench presses then another warmup set of incline dumbell flyes. Went and grabbed the #100s to start my working sets and my back seized up like a freakin' vice. Right side, middle. Any hunters in the audience? What's the backstrap on a human called, Spinal Erector? That's what feels like it's got a knife going through it.
> 
> Went to the company doc and got some Aleeve and over the counter muscle relaxers. Don't want to get anything prescription strength because of my security clearance and all the paperwork I'd have to go through while on it. Am at home now glued to a heating pad. At this rate my working out may not begin again until next week. I want to make sure this is completely healed up and not take a chance on making it worse.
> 
> In the meantime................


 

Well, that sucks man. But I wouldn't worry too much. Last week I had that same thing on the same side. Maybe not as painful as you but it was just the way I slept the night before. That was Sunday. By Tuesday I was able to work out. I did a few light bent db rows to help losen it up. 
Hopefully, you'll be back as quickly.
Take it easy for now.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pick a muscle, any muscle.*

Sorry to hear about this *temporary* condition.  While I'm sure the cause is/was different, when I returned to the gym this go-round, when I first started D.B. work on the bench, my lower back cramped up terribly. Of course, as usual, I tried to pick up where I left off....eight months ago.

Just rest, we'll wait for reports......and lighten up on the weight, old man.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 17, 2010)

Sub'd. yea those aches and pains sure do suck. I'm in mid cycle of an evo stack and had to take a few days off from acting like an animal in the gym.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 17, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Sub'd. yea those aches and pains sure do suck. I'm in mid cycle of an evo stack and had to take a few days off from acting like an animal in the gym.



.....what kind of animal?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2010)

So, at this moment in time, I am assuming that our esteemed Albob is either  in bi-lateral traction somewhere with a Geritol I.V. enjoying back-rubs from scantily clad nurses in six inch stilettos..... or is in a remote forest with animal-man rahaas waiting for the next full moon, during which he and his newly found werewolf friend will feast on the locals after hitting their collective one-time max on bench.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm laying on an ice cold slab of marble getting abused by a scantily clad, hairy backed Viking in six inch lineman's boots while receiving a Geritol enema.














And my back still hurts.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I'm laying on an ice cold slab of marble getting abused by a scantily clad, hairy backed Viking in six inch lineman's boots while receiving a Geritol enema.
> 
> 
> And my back still hurts.



So, basically you're floating in a river of warm, salty tears...which I suppose could have some thereputic benefits.

That's alright....old age is kicking my ass this week too.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> .....what kind of animal?


One that forgets that I'm not 21 or even 41 anymore...

On a more serious note. I found that trying to go too heavy with PH's on a calorie deficit can be a killer as far as aches and pains go.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 20, 2010)

Back feels 1,000 times better but, still didn't want to put too much pressure on it and risk a setback.  With that in mind I did super sets for volume instead of using higher weights.   Owwwwie!!!!!  My quads are on FIRE! 

Leg Press - Squats

270 X 10 - 135 X 10
360 X 10 - 135 X 10
450 X 10 - 225 X 10
540 X 10 - 225 X 10
630 X 10 - 135 X 10
720 X 6 - 135 X 10
720 X 4 - 135 X 10


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 20, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Back feels 1,000 times better but, still didn't want to put too much pressure on it and risk a setback.  With that in mind I did super sets for volume instead of using higher weights.   Owwwwie!!!!!  My quads are on FIRE!
> 
> Leg Press - Squats
> 
> ...




What kind of leg press are we talking about? i.e., are you doing squats *and* a machine-type press? The reason I ask is because the new _Nautilus_ leg press (piece of crap compared to the Cybex-type) that they put in at the gym kills my back if my butt isn't wedged into the bend of the seat...mainly because it doesn't use a direct push, it is moreso like a pendulaum movement....awkward.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 20, 2010)

pendulum.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 20, 2010)

Nah, good old fassioned linear press.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 22, 2010)

My favorite.  Nice "direct" push. The Nautilus does this odd movement...I can't get used to it. I've almost injured my elbows and shoulders from holding my ass down in the thing, lol.  I know most suggest squats, but I always go to this machine to pre-condition a little bit before I go to squats.

So how's the dope working?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 22, 2010)

Considering the size of your ass I find it very hard to belive you had a hard time keeping it in anything. 

Yep, that's exactly why I do the leg press first.  As is plainly evident, the old back and knees just won't allow me to squat the way I used to.

I don't know, how ARE you working???


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 23, 2010)

Back feels great, no problems BUT, I'm a coward.  Decided not to try and go with any heavy dumbell work.

Chest Day

Incline DB

(Press)  50 X 10
(Flyes)  50 X 10
           60 X 10
           65 X 8
           60 X 8

Bench Press

135 X 10
225 X 10
275 X 2
225 X 10 (Rest/Pause 2, Rest/Pause 2 more)
225 X 10
185 X 10 (Rest/Pause 2, Rest/Pause 2 more)
185 X 8 (Slightly narrowed grip)
135 X 12 (Narrow grip, inside shoulder width)
135 X 8 (Narrow grip, inside shoulder width)

Overhead cable triceps extensions

77.5 X 14
77.5 X 8 (Partials for 6 more)

Overall a pretty strong session for me.  I've always been a terrible bench presser and 275 after doing the dumbell work is better than I expected.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 25, 2010)

*BACK DAY*   Felt nervous.  The back felt fine but was still worried that it might give out at any time.  Decided to go ahead and bite the bullet and go for it.

Barbell Rows

135 X 20
135 X 20
225 X 20
315 X 12
335 X 8
315 X 12
315 X 14 
315 X 12 (Cheated just a bit on the last two.)
275 X 18
275 X 18 (Cheated just a bit on the last two.)

Low Cable Rows

200 X 20
200 X 18
200 X 18 (Cheated just a bit on the last two.)

Preacher Curls

70 X 8
60 X 10
60 X 8

Wow, felt great.  Had a really good mind/muscle connection, even with the heavy weights.  That's why I do such high reps on back movements, if I go too heavy I lose the connection and don't really work the lats.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 25, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> *BACK DAY*  Felt nervous. The back felt fine but was still worried that it might give out at any time. Decided to go ahead and bite the bullet and go for it.
> 
> Barbell Rows
> 
> ...


 

Looks like a solid day ALBOB. Those are Bent rows? Thats a huge Back day. 335 for 8? Geez!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 26, 2010)

Sooooo, how's it going wolfman?


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2010)

*Leg Day!!!!!*

Leg Press

270 X 10
360 X 10
450 X 10
540 X 10
630 X 10
720 X 10
810 X 8
900 X 3
810 X 6

Squats

135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 10
315 X 4
275 X 4
225 X 10

Felt really good a strong.  Was able to push the heavy working sets to the absolute brink.  Even on the heavy squats, after the sets I didn't feel like I was gonna die.  Felt whipped for sure but, not like I'd just been hit by a truck.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 27, 2010)

From the looks of those squats I'd say the back is all healed up now.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 27, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> *Leg Day!!!!!*
> 
> Felt really good a strong.  Was able to push the heavy working sets to the absolute brink.  Even on the heavy squats, after the sets I didn't feel like I was gonna die.  Felt whipped for sure but, not like I'd just been hit by a truck.








YouTube Video


----------



## twarrior (Feb 27, 2010)

With this now being the end of the 3rd week it looks like your lifts have increased.  Have you noticed any BF reduction, change in aggression??


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately I started at 25% BF so whatever loss I've had so far isn't noticable.  As far as agression, only once and I think that was my fault.  I missed my noon dose so took it at dinner time.  I took my nightly dose just three hours later at bedtime.  I wook up in the middle of the night mad as Hell.  No idea why, I was just MAD.  Never happened before or since.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, this was it, my last workout on 1-Andro RX.  I stretched them out a bit over the weekend so I'd have a full dose last night and then again this morning right before working out.  No idea if that made any difference but, it seemed like the right thing to do at the time.

*Chest Day*

Incline Dumb Bells

Press 50 X 10
Flyes 50 X 10
        60 X 10
        65 X 8
        65 X 8

Flat Bench Press (I have a rought weekend.  Tried to cram a week's worth of wok into three days so I needed to keep this one as simple as possible.  That's why I skipped the heavy DB presses and just went with benches.)

135 X 12
225 X 10
275 X 2
245 X 4
225 X 10 (Rest/Pause for two more)
225 X 10 (Rest/Pause for two more, Rest/Pause for two more)
185 X 16
185 X 8 (Slightly narrowed grip)

Close Grip BP

135 X 14
135 X 10
135 X 8 (Rest/Pause for two more, Rest/Pause for two more)

Didn't do the cable overhead extensions because I was running late.  But my triceps were on fire after the close grip work.

All in all I'm more impressed with the Andro than I was a week ago.  I don't know if I needed a higher doseage or maybe I'm just a late bloomer but, the strength gains in this last week have been fantastic.  I haven't taken any measurements yet but, just looking in the mirror I can see that my muscles are much fuller than before I started.  I have to assume that the cutting action worked too because I ate pretty much anything and everything I wanted and can still fit into my skinny jeans.  (Not that my skinny jeans are all that skinny.) 

Hopefully Robert will still have the buy 3 get 1 free offer going the next time I give 1-Andro RX a try.  **HINT** **HINT**


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2010)

Took my last dose of Andro 48 hours ago.  This is my first workout since then.

*Back Day*

Barbell Rows

135 X 20
135 X 20
225 X 20
315 X 12
335 X 10
335 X 14
335 X 10
315 X 14
315 X 20  (No idea where THAT came from)
315 X 10
275 X 22
275 X 20
275 X 14

Preacher Curls

70 X 12
70 X 10
60 X 10

Holy CRAP!!!  It felt as though I was getting stronger as the session went on.  I have to assume this is a residual effect.  Lats felt fantastic so I just kept rowing and rowing.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 3, 2010)

It's a fluke. You are simply going through some radical genetic change before you implode.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> It's a fluke. You are simply going through some radical genetic change before you implode.



Again?!?!?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 3, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Again?!?!?



_After _you grow breasts and begin to lactate.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> _After _you grow breasts and begin to lactate.



Hell, I've been a 52 B for a decade now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> _After _you grow breasts and begin to lactate.



You forgot the salivating smilie.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 3, 2010)

Who the Hell is salivating over my lactating breasts?????


----------



## twarrior (Mar 3, 2010)

Albob,

  Thanks for logging your trials. Based on your results I ordered my fix last night.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Took my last dose of Andro 48 hours ago. This is my first workout since then.
> 
> *Back Day*
> 
> ...


 ....am I reading that right? 315lb BO bar bell rows for 20 reps? Dang...old man....do you have episodes of getting angry....blacking out and when you come to, your clothes are shredded?
NOICE!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> ....do you have episodes of ....blacking out and when you come to, your clothes are shredded?
> NOICE!



I think that happened to him when he went to visit Esmerelda.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 5, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> 315 X 20  (No idea where THAT came from)
> Holy CRAP!!!  It felt as though I was getting stronger as the session went on.  I have to assume this is a residual effect.  Lats felt fantastic so I just kept rowing and rowing.



Holy crap is right!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 8, 2010)

Burner02?  Burner02?  I recognize that name from SOMEWHERE.  Must be another gay stalker.  Why do I keep attracthing these freaks??? 

Okay, first update in a while since the weekend was nuts.

*LEG DAY* on Saturday.  Decided to go for higher reps for no other reason than variety.

Leg Press

270 X 20
360 X 20
450 X 20
540 X 14
630 X 8
630 X 6

Squats

135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 10
315 X 4
315 X 4
275 X 6

Slightly upset by this one.  The numbers certainly aren't bad but, afterwards I felt I could have done a couple more reps on the 315 and 275 squats.  I just flat chickened out.  I lost concentration and couldn't get it back so I didn't want to end up with my ass on the floor and that much weight on my shoulders.  I'd like to blame it on the HUGE pair of  that were directly in my field of vision but, I think it was just me.   Here I am two days later barely able to walk from the soreness so I know I got some benefit from it, just not as much as I think I could have done.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 8, 2010)

This morning *CHEST*

Incline DB

Press
50 X 10

Flye
50 X 10
60 X 10
65 X 8

Incline DB Bench Press

100 X 10
90 X 8

Flat Bench Press

135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 8
225 X 6
185 X 10 (Rest Pause X 2, Rest Pause X 4)
185 X 8

Overhead Triceps Extensions

77.5 X 14
77.5 X 8  (Partials to failure)

Felt pretty good overall.  Hadn't done the heavy DBs in a while so was a bit unsteady at first but, got back into the groove pretty quick.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> *LEG DAY* on Saturday. Decided to go for higher reps for no other reason than variety.
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> ...


 
 Nice ALBOB. I did high rep squats yesterday. 15-20 range It was a miserable MISERABLE experience so credit to you for doing as many as you did. It's not a pleasant experience at all and some people just looking at these numbers don't really know how much this simply HURTS to do!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Nice ALBOB. I did high rep squats yesterday. 15-20 range It was a miserable MISERABLE experience so credit to you for doing as many as you did. It's not a pleasant experience at all and some people just looking at these numbers don't really know how much this simply HURTS to do!



Oh yeah!  I usually start to feel a burn right at the 10 rep point, going past that I think I saw my life flash before my eyes once or twice.  I mentioned the downside but, on the upside, I was particularly proud of myself for not engaging the stops in the middle of any set.  Yeah, I paused for a breath or four between some of the sets but, I never took the weight off my legs.  

I'm thinking of doing a 10 X 10 burnout workout sometime in the near future. Pick a squat weight and do 10 sets of 10 reps.  I've only done this a couple of times but DAMN, it'll get your attention for about a week.  Gotta make sure you choose that weight wisely.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I'm thinking of doing a 10 X 10 burnout workout sometime in the near future. Pick a squat weight and do 10 sets of 10 reps.  I've only done this a couple of times but DAMN, it'll get your attention for about a week.  Gotta make sure you choose that weight wisely.



Why would you want to do this?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Why would you want to do this?


 
I suppose for the same reason a guy who owns a resturant would willingly starve himself.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 8, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I suppose for the same reason a guy who owns a resturant would willingly starve himself.



Good point.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 9, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Why would you want to do this?



A few reasons:

It hits different muscle fibers than a low rep/high weight workout.  The slow twitch fibers aren't prone to hypertrophy like the fast twitch ones but, they still need to be worked.

Also, it builds cardio/vascular endurance which is a great benefit even during the heavy workouts.  I know I've had sets where my legs could have done more work but my old heart and lungs said NO WAY!

And it builds brain power.  If you can survive the punishment of a 10 X 10 you can survive almost anything.  I don't know about you but, my willpower usually gives out before my muscles.  Doing the high rep/set workout helps me get my mind right for future workouts.

Finally, it's a great fat burner.  I've known guys who've never touched a cardio machine in their lives, they do ultra high rep squat workouts.  Instead of 10 sets of 10 reps they did 10 sets of 20 reps.  I don't have the will power for that.  But it sure puts your body into a fat burning mode and it stays there for hours.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Burner02? Burner02? I recognize that name from SOMEWHERE. Must be another gay stalker. Why do I keep attracthing these freaks???


...At least you remember the name, old man...
here's my theory about these impressive workouts...is that OLD-zeimer's has kicked in and you do not recall if you had done the previous rep, so you keep going.


Good lookin' workouts, amigo!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> ...At least you remember the name, old man...
> here's my theory about these impressive workouts...is that OLD-zeimer's has kicked in and you do not recall if you had done the previous rep, so you keep going.
> 
> 
> Good lookin' workouts, amigo!


 


"8... 9.... 9....9.... okay...one more.... 9... ..."


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2010)

...thank you, thank you...I'll be here all week. Don't forget, tip your waitress and try the veal.
What Albob? oh...sorry: I SAID: TRY THE VEAL!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 10, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> ...thank you, thank you...I'll be here all week. Don't forget, tip your waitress and try the veal.
> What Albob? oh...sorry: I SAID: TRY THE VEAL!



Hang on, he needs his hearing device.....






Oh, has Albob shown you his new shrug rack?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2010)

Yee Gawd, 10,000 comedians out of work and I get stuck with you assholes.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay, where were we?  Oh yeah, *Back Day*

Barbell rows

135 X 20
135 X 20
225 X 20
315 X 14
*365 X 6*
335 X 8
315 X 18
315 X 12

Preacher Curls

70 X 14
70 X 10
60 X 8

Thing #1:  I know conventional wisdom says the Lats are a very complex muscle group with a lot of different insertions so they should be worked from a variety of angles BUT, I'm on a roll.  I don't know if I'm still seeing residual gains from the Andro or finally figured out to do the movement properly.  Maybe a bit of both.  Either way, I don't care.  I'm gonna run with this for as long as it keeps working.

Thing #2:  Speaking of the Andro, I haven't felt ANY negative effects.  When I was on it I didn't notice any of the surges in agression or libido like when I've taken Test boosters.  This stuff just produced pure strength gains.  Now that I'm off of it I haven't noticed any drop in motivation or libido like when I stoped Test boosters.  And even though Robert himself recommended a PCT, I haven't taken anything, just my normal multi-vitamine, fish oil and Creatine.  Yet the strength and motivation are still there, as much as ever.  I feel like I'm in a Bowflex commercial, "I'm 47 years old and stronger than I've ever been in my life.  I'm now doing rows with weights I used to only be able to deadlift."  Can't say for 100% certain that this is all due to the Andro but, I'd sure have to give it SOME credit.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 10, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Thing #2:  Speaking of the Andro, I haven't felt ANY negative effects.  When I was on it I didn't notice any of the surges in agression or libido like when I've taken Test boosters.  This stuff just produced pure strength gains.  *Now that I'm off of it I haven't noticed any drop in motivation or libido *like when I stoped Test boosters.



Lifts look good....wait a minute. How long have you been married? With that question posed, since when did *you* ever really have control over your libido? Didn't you read the fine print in the marriage liscence?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Lifts look good....wait a minute. How long have you been married? With that question posed, since when did *you* ever really have control over your libido? Didn't you read the fine print in the marriage liscence?



Oh I control my own libido. 









But you're right, she controls whether or not it gets satisfied.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Yee Gawd, 10,000 comedians out of work and I get stuck with you assholes.


...it's ok, buddy...it was funny...you can laugh...everybody else did...




ALBOB said:


> Barbell rows
> *365 X 6*


 
nice set, brotha!
At my best to date, I can get one @ 275 and less than perfect form...so kuddos to you, sir!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 13, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> nice set, brotha!
> At my best to date, I can get one @ 275 and less than perfect form...so kuddos to you, sir!



That's 'cause you're still eating that nasty Air Force food.  Wait 'till you retire and can start eating REAL food.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 13, 2010)

*LAG DAY*

Leg Press

270 X 10
360 X 10
450 X 10
540 X 10
630 X 10
720 X 10
810 X 8
900 X 2

Squats

135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 10
315 X 3
275 X 6

Uh oh, numbers went down.   It wasn't because of lack of effort, the strength just wasn't there.

Was this because of post Andro let down?
Was this because of over training?
Was this because of that same pair of huge  as last time?

I don't know, but I'm not gonna worry about it.  It was only this one time.  If it happens again next week I'll back off a bit and let the ole' body heal up a bit then hit it hard again.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 13, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> *LAG DAY*
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> ...


 

I agree.. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Everyone has a bad day. If it's gonna happen at all, it's gonna happen on Leg days.
Still looks good. Think about the great back day you had instead!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> That's 'cause you're still eating that nasty Air Force food. Wait 'till you retire and can start eating REAL food.


 heh...see what I mean about the memory? I've been out for 12 years. Do you remember what you ate for breakfast? 

I'm a contractor...and it's worse...I'm eating nasty ARMY food.


----------



## bigdog118 (Mar 14, 2010)

interesting read


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 15, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> heh...see what I mean about the memory? I've been out for 12 years. Do you remember what you ate for breakfast?
> 
> I'm a contractor...and it's worse...I'm eating nasty ARMY food.



Great.  Just freakin' great.  Another stinkin' contractor.  As if I'm not already siphoning off enough of the Federal budget.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdog118 said:


> interesting read



Is that good or bad?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 15, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Is that good or bad?



I'm thinking bad. *munches on tuna~mustard combo*....Yeah, definately bad.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Great. Just freakin' great. Another stinkin' contractor. As if I'm not already siphoning off enough of the Federal budget.


 hey...uhh....I resemble that...

I'm actually about to do some really cool G-14 classified, secret squirrel stuff. It will require my traveling outside the wire...so hopefully won't get my ass shot off...I'm STILL gonna be an unarmed civillian...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 16, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hey...uhh....I resemble that...
> 
> I'm actually about to do some really cool G-14 classified, secret squirrel stuff. It will require my traveling outside the wire...so hopefully won't get my ass shot off...I'm STILL gonna be an unarmed civillian...



Yeah, Heaven forbid the good guys actually be able to defend themselves. 

You keep yourself safe.  Your mother and I would be HIGHLY upset if you got yourself hurt.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 16, 2010)

*Chest Day* (Work schedule has me a bit pressed for time for the next couple of weeks so, going even more basic than usual.)

Incline DB Press

50 X 12
50 X 12
100 X 14
90 X 10

Bench Press

135 X 10
185 X 8
185 X 10
185 X 8
135 X 12

Overhead Cable Extensions

82.5 X 10
77.5 X 10 (Partials to failure)

No idea if this is an improvement, the same or weaker than usual because of the limited time.  I do know the #100s felt relatively light.  (Yeah, up until I got past 10 reps.   Same with the #90s.)  Then, when I moved to the flat bench my pecs were already pretty swollen and the bar felt like it weighed a ton.  Oh well, will see what happens next week.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 16, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> *Chest Day* (Work schedule has me a bit pressed for time for the next couple of weeks so, going even more basic than usual.)
> 
> Incline DB Press
> 
> ...



I wouldn't sweat it too much. You've just come off of the Andro "pumped jacked and psyched" thing....workouts might seem mundane for a few weeks, or at least until you figure out that it was actually *your* muscles doing those crazy good lifts in weeks past.

Ju Tinkin' Too Much!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 16, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Ju Tinkin' Too Much!



 I can count on one FINGER the number of times I've been accused of that.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 16, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Barbell rows
> 
> 135 X 20
> 135 X 20
> ...




Holyfreaking God in heaven! Geez dude.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 17, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Holyfreaking God in heaven! Geez dude.



I was thinking the same thing while looking at your avatar.  If that's your back then I have to assume you're numbers would beat mine all to Hell.  Awesome width you got there.  AWESOME!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 17, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Holyfreaking God in heaven! Geez dude.
> 
> Barbell rows
> 
> ...



Well, see, Albob tends to leave out the decimals.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 17, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, see, Albob tends to leave out the decimals.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, see, Albob tends to leave out the decimals.



Goddamnit, I've been wracking my brain for a snappy comeback all night and I got nothin'. 


Fine, did I happen to mention my post workout meal from Tuesday?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2010)

Not Hungry.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 18, 2010)

*Back Day*

Barbell Rows

135 X 20
135 X 20
225 X 12
315 X 12
365 X 3 1/2
315 X 16
315 X 14
315 X 14 (Very slight cheat on the last two)
275 X 18

Preacher Curls

70 X 12
70 X 12
70 X 10

Okay, let's talk.  I drug myself into the gym this morning purely out of habit and didn't expect to be able to lift more than the bare bar.  Am watching a couple of puppies for friends who are out of town.  Got shit for sleep last night and had to take them for a walk this morning.  I don't even do cardio, much less before lifting.  Oh well, you gotta do what you gotta do.

So, imagine my surprise when my workout turned out to be FANTASTIC.  Yeah, the reps are slightly down from last time but, this was still one of the best back workouts I've ever had.  My lats feel like they're gonna explode.  Every rep of every set felt like it was going straight into the muscles.  I was able to squeeze at the top of the movements like never before.  It was absolutely awesome.  Maybe I was so tired my brain didn't get in the way of my workout.  Who knows?  I don't know or care, all I know is that it felt/feels great.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool.


I have found that the days when I feel energetic and eager to work out are the days that absolutely suck. On the other hand, the days when I hate the thought of even going to the gym, or when I am "sick", are the days that produce terrific results. Today should be a good test for that.

Go figure.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 18, 2010)

Ain't that the truth.  Sometimes they just seem to come out of nowhere.  I've noticed this especially on leg days, when just the thought of getting under the bar almost makes me hurl.  Then I end up having one of the best workouts of my life.  Wish I could figure out what it is and bottle it.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> I have found that the days when I feel energetic and eager to work out are the days that absolutely suck. *On the other hand, the days when I hate the thought of even going to the gym, or when I am "sick", are the days that produce terrific results.* Today should be a good test for that.
> ...



Okay, so after today I retract *that* comment. Yikes.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, so after today I retract *that* comment. Yikes.



Awwwwwww..............Have some tuna, it'll make you feel better.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 18, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Awwwwwww..............Have some tuna, it'll make you feel better.





I'm sorry, but that would be 4oz. tuna, 8oz. Tilapia, 2 cups of Romaine and one stick of lowfat string cheese......I'M SPLURGING!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'm sorry, but that would be 4oz. tuna, 8oz. Tilapia, 2 cups of Romaine and one stick of lowfat string cheese......I'M SPLURGING!


 
Whoa! Easy there you crazy madcap you!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Mar 19, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I was thinking the same thing while looking at your avatar.  If that's your back then I have to assume you're numbers would beat mine all to Hell.  Awesome width you got there.  AWESOME!



Well thanks dude but NO, my rows ain't as heavy as that. 315 is about as heavy as I get.


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow Albob I sure hope those BB row figures are in oz.

If not. They're like. Heavier than my deadlift max. You bastard. I hate you.

But good work still


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 19, 2010)

T_man said:


> Wow Albob I sure hope those BB row figures are in oz.
> 
> If not. They're like. Heavier than my deadlift max. You bastard. I hate you.
> 
> But good work still



All it takes is time.  The last time I did a dead lift was about 1998.  My max was 405 X 8.  Now I'm closing in on hitting that with rows?  Trust me, I'm as baffled as anybody.  But stick with it, you'll get there too.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 20, 2010)

*Leg Day*

135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 10
315 X 2
315 X 6
315 X 2



See anything wrong with this picture?  As good as by Back Day was two days ago, that's how incredibly horrible today was.  Nothin, absolutely NOTHING was right.  I couldn't even get good songs to play on my own damn iPod.  I've been psyching myself up for two days just to boost my ego a bit.  Was planning on trying to put some big weight on the bar and do some serious squats.  Hell, I row more than I squat right now, that's fucking embarrassing.  But that plan went all to shit.  Even Miss  wasn't there today.  Maybe that was my problem; she wasn't a distraction, she was motivation.  Fuck it, I'm gonna back for a couple of weeks and do some maintenance workouts to give my system a chance to recover.

But goddamnit, I wanted today to be GREAT.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 20, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> *Leg Day*
> 
> 135 X 10
> 135 X 10
> ...


 
You know what you should try Albob.. Do some high rep squats with about 60-70% you max weight. I've been doing these depeltion workouts on UD2 and those high reps squats have me putting an additional 10 pounds to my max squat weight! Seriously, I'm closing in on 250 which is a record for me. I persoanlly attribute it to those 5 sets of 15-20 reps with a moderate weight. Give it a try. Might help you.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2010)

We all have bad days, dude. Don't worry about it, rest up, and come back stronger!

Oh and eat more tuna.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, eat more tuna.  I tried to get some but the grocer said some asshole was buying up all there is and there wasn't any left for anybody else.  Seems mustard is running low too. 

*Chest Day*

Incline Dumbells

Press 50 X 12

Flye 50 X 10
      60 X 10
      65 X 10
      60 X 10

Flat Bench Press

135 X 12
135 X 12
185 X 16
185 X 14
185 X 10
135 X 16
135 X 10

Overhead Cable Extensions

82.5 X 10
77.5 X 10

As you can tell, this was a maintenance day.  Oh man, backing off and not going balls to the wall is TOUGH.  I kept wanting to do more but, told myself this was better.  Got a good pump but, wan't very satisfying.  Oh well, will do this for the next two weeks, then we'll see if it pays off.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 22, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Yeah, eat more tuna.  I tried to get some but the grocer said some asshole was buying up all there is and there wasn't any left for anybody else.  Seems mustard is running low too. .


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

*Back Day*

Hammer Strength Pull Downs

200 X 12
200 X 12
200 X 12

Barbell Rows

135 X 20
135 X 20
225 X 20
315 X 12
275 X 20
275 X 20

Preacher Curls

60 X 14
60 X 14
60 X 12

Another maintenance day.  Still got a good pump in the lats because I'm taking each rep so slow and really squeezing at the top.  Gonna do one more maintenance workout for each body part then will hit it hard again.  

Coincidently, when I go back to my normal workouts I'm also starting a cutting phase.  Just ordered some fat burners from Ironmaglabs and am looking forward to being my lean mean self for bikini season.  (Not looking forward to that bikini wax though.  )


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

So, um, what exactly are you maintaining?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> So, um, what exactly are you maintaining?



  My caloric intake


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> My caloric intake



Well, you're doing a fine *fine* job!


----------



## FMJ (Mar 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, you're doing a fine *fine* job!


 
Mayor, I *KNOW* you licked your monitor when you saw that pic!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Mayor, I *KNOW* you licked your monitor when you saw that pic!



It ain't bad, but I was trying to finish off this *Ten ounce *chicken breast at the time.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2010)

Excuse me.  Would you mind keeping your damn breasts out of my journal?!?!?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2010)

*Leg Day*

Leg Press

270 X 20
360 X 20
450 X 14
540 X 14

Squats

135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 10
225 X 10
185 X 10

Nothing special.  Got a good burn and pump.  Everything felt good.  Had plenty of strength and could have done much more.  Here's hoping this confounded restraint pays off when it's time to go back to real workouts.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

What? 

*LEG PRESS!?!*

Who uses that?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> What?
> 
> *LEG PRESS!?!*
> 
> Who uses that?


 

Meanwhile, the guys "constrained" squats are 25 pounds off my maximum!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Meanwhile, the guys "constrained" squats are 25 pounds off my maximum!



Yeah, but you only weight like, what? 130? 

How tall are you anyway?

It was in _jest_...due to all of the recent talk about leg prees, etc....but you got that...nevermind.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> What?
> 
> *LEG PRESS!?!*
> 
> Who uses that?



Better than those faggots that do Smith Machine squats.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Better than those faggots that do Smith Machine squats.



With his teeth clenched, DaMayor quietly accepts the right hook that he received for sticking his jaw out there in the first place.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yeah, but you only weight like, what? 130?
> 
> How tall are you anyway?
> 
> It was in _jest_...due to all of the recent talk about leg prees, etc....but you got that...nevermind.


 
5'8, 165. Thank you.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> ...due to all of the recent talk about *leg prees*.



What the hell is a *leg pree*?



> 5'8, 165. Thank you.



I knew it......you're *mini-me*. 








J/K


----------



## FMJ (Mar 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> What the hell is a *leg pree*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


My upper body isn't quite that developed.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

I think Albob could pull off the hair~do.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Now that I'm off of it I haven't noticed any drop in motivation or libido like when I stoped Test boosters.  And even though *Robert himself recommended a PCT, I haven't taken anything*, just my normal multi-vitamine, fish oil and Creatine.  Yet the strength and motivation are still there, as much as ever.  I feel like I'm in a Bowflex commercial, "I'm 47 years old and stronger than I've ever been in my life.  I'm now doing rows with weights I used to only be able to deadlift."  Can't say for 100% certain that this is all due to the Andro but, I'd sure have to give it SOME credit.



If you _had _what would that have looked like?



ALBOB said:


>



Nice! 



ALBOB said:


> *All it takes is time.*  The last time I did a dead lift was about 1998.  My max was 405 X 8.  Now I'm closing in on hitting that with rows?  Trust me, I'm as baffled as anybody.  But stick with it, you'll get there too.



Some 20something said that to me when I was complaining at the squat rack. Something like, "You'll get there. It doesn't happen overnight."

I replied, "I've been lifting since I was _15_. *Thirty years-plus* isn't enough?!" 

Curt = teh !

Great journal, ALBOB!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> If you _had _what would that have looked like?



I really don't know what a PCT would have done.  Might give it a try next time around.

Speaking of next time around, I'm gonna be MUCH more careful about overtraining when coming off the 1 Andro.  I think that's what hit me last week.  I'm now the proud owner of a nasty head cold.  No chest day yesterday and I'm probably gonna take the entire next week and a half off.  Even when I get feeling better, this coming weekend is gonna be jam packed with absolute NO time to get to the gym  And I need an off day to work legs because I'm completely fried afterwards.  I think I'll just heal up and then get back into it over a week or two.  If past layoffs are any indication, I can work back up to my normal weights very quickly.  I'm also gonna start a cutting cycle at that time so, no need to go real heavy.  

Will keep you posted.  For now, sleeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 30, 2010)

Aw man, hate to hear that. I don't know how the weather/pollen count is out there, but lots of folks have been getting the dreaded, seasonal head cold/sinus junk this year. I blame the Democrats.
Enjoy your time off & heal up....as opposed to what my stubborn arse tried to do, which was a total waste of a week.

Nighty Night.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 30, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I'm also gonna start a cutting cycle at that time so, no need to go real heavy.


 
What do you have in mind for your cut? Standard calorie deficit or a full blow low carb thing?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 30, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Aw man, hate to hear that. I don't know how the weather/pollen count is out there, but lots of folks have been getting the dreaded, seasonal head cold/sinus junk this year. *I blame the Democrats.*Enjoy your time off & heal up....as opposed to what my stubborn arse tried to do, which was a total waste of a week.
> 
> Nighty Night.



I'm pretty sure it was thier fault.  I went to the Tea Party Express kickoff in Searchlight on Saturday and then to Ann Coulter's speech in Henderson that night.  I think that's where I caught it.  If it weren't for the damn Dems, I wouldn't have been at either place. 

(That's not entirely true.  I'd have gone to see Ann anyway, she's hawt.  )


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 30, 2010)

FMJ said:


> What do you have in mind for your cut? Standard calorie deficit or a full blow low carb thing?



I'm already on a relatively low carb diet since my wife is on the full blown Atkin's plan.  The only things I plan to change are to start taking Ironmag Labs Lean Fuel Extreme and adding cardio.  As it is now, I do ZERO cardio.  Just adding that should show positive changes, the Lean Fuel should help too.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 30, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I'm already on a relatively low carb diet since my wife is on the full blown Atkin's plan. The only things I plan to change are to start taking Ironmag Labs Lean Fuel Extreme and adding cardio. As it is now, I do ZERO cardio. Just adding that should show positive changes, the Lean Fuel should help too.


 
I just started doing more cardio too. Trying to get blood to those stubborn areas is not easy without it.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 30, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I'm already on a relatively low carb diet since my wife is on the full blown Atkin's plan.  The only things I plan to change are to start taking Ironmag Labs Lean Fuel Extreme and adding cardio.  As it is now, I do ZERO cardio.  Just adding that should show positive changes, the Lean Fuel should help too.



I have done absolutely *NO* cardio....and I plan to keep it that way for a long long time.

You should _seriously_ consider one of Lyle's diets. Maybe not as extreme as the PSFM.....of course, only *real men *can handle that one anyway.

Maybe something a little easier....like that thing FMJ's been fiddling around with.

Speaking of whom...



> Trying to get blood to those stubborn areas is not easy without it.



They make medication for that, Bob.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> They make medication for that, Bob.



Don't look at me, FMJ's the one with the "stubborn areas". 


So, I was a baaaaaaaad boy today.  No cold symptoms so I decided to go to the gym.  We'll say if I pay for it tomorrow.

*Chest Day*

Incline DBs

Press: 50 X 10

Flye: Three sets of 50 X 10

Flat Bench Press

135 X 12
135 X 12
185 X 10
185 X 10
185 X 10
185 X 10
185 X 10

Overhead Triceps Extension

Three sets of 77.5 X 10

Obviously a VERY light workout.  Just wanted to keep the blood flowing. Concentrated on deep stretches at the bottom of each movement and a very slow positive portion.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 31, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Don't look at me, FMJ's the one with the "stubborn areas". .



Oh, my bad...I was referring to Enzyte's "Why is Bob smiling?" Bob.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh, my bad...I was referring to Enzyte's "Why is Bob smiling?" Bob.



His wife is HAWT.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 31, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> They make medication for that


 


ALBOB said:


> Don't look at me, FMJ's the one with the "stubborn areas".


 










What did you think I meant Mayor... Belly fat?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 31, 2010)

*TMI! TMI!*


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2010)

My journal.  My poor journal.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 31, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> My journal. My poor journal.


 
Oh man.. that made me laugh out loud! 
You're right ALBOB. Sorry!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Oh man.. that made me laugh out loud!
> You're right ALBOB. Sorry!



No worries, it's all fun.  Although I should point out that you owe me one smokin' hot babe picture to make up for those "medication" pics.  (Word of clarification: Smokin' hot babes have HUGE boobs.  )


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> No worries, it's all fun.  Although I should point out that you owe me one smokin' hot babe picture to make up for those "medication" pics.  (Word of clarification: Smokin' hot babes have HUGE boobs.  )



*He already did that!....*


----------



## FMJ (Apr 1, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> No worries, it's all fun. Although I should point out that you owe me one smokin' hot babe picture to make up for those "medication" pics. (Word of clarification: Smokin' hot babes have HUGE boobs.  )


 
Deal! Here's two.. just in case I slip up again!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

He said *HUGE*.....


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2010)

*Back Day*

Barbell Rows

135 X 20
135 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 20
225 X 30 (Felt froggy so I went for it)

Preacher Curls

70 X 10
60 X 10
60 X 10

Okay, one last "maintenance" day.  Still feeling good with no residual effects of the head cold.  The rows were relatively strong with a good squeeze at the top.  Didn't get anything close to a pump.  Pretty disappointed about that.  

In addition to going off the 1-Andro, I stopped all Creatine intake last Friday.  In the past I've found that if I go off Creatine for a week or so but keep pushing myself in the weight room I don't lose much size or strength.  Then, when I go back on Creatine I make pretty good gains.  Am planning on starting back on it tomorrow and hitting legs hard again.  

Will start the cut cycle with Lean Extreme on Sunday along with cardio.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Okay, one last "maintenance" day.  Still feeling good with no residual effects of the head cold.  The rows were relatively strong with a good squeeze at the top.  Didn't get anything close to a pump.  Pretty disappointed about that.


 
Now, you know better than that.....Pump.



> In addition to going off the 1-Andro, I stopped all Creatine intake last Friday.  In the past I've found that if I go off Creatine for a week or so but keep pushing myself in the weight room I don't lose much size or strength.  Then, when I go back on Creatine I make pretty good gains.  Am planning on starting back on it tomorrow and hitting legs hard again.
> 
> Will start the cut cycle with Lean Extreme on Sunday along with cardio.



What kind of diet will you be using?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Now, you know better than that.....Pump.



But I like pumping. 





DaMayor said:


> What kind of diet will you be using?



Relatively low carb.  Since momma is on a diet you know I'm on one too, right?  Anyway, she likes Atkin's so that's what I'm doing.  I'm not nearly as strict as she is because I find that if I cut WAY back on carbs I lose too much strength.  My thing is, no sugar, bread or pasta.  I stick to lots of whole veggies.  

For this cut my plan is to change NOTHING about my diet.  The only things I'm gonna do at first are to add Lean Extreme and cardio to my normal routine.  Will see how this goes for a month and then adjust if needed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> But I like pimping.



Fixed.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> He said *HUGE*.....


 
My *GOD* man! 
He also said _hot_! She looks like she's doing the "I'm a little tea pot" skit!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

Alright, enough about Mammary Glands.....

So, Cue Ball, are you going to do the Atkins diet with the wifey? Or are you gonna cowboy up and join us real men in the Lyle~Mac club?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Alright, enough about Mammary Glands.....
> 
> So, Cue Ball, are you going to do the Atkins diet with the wifey? Or are you gonna cowboy up and join us real men in the Lyle~Mac club?




  What part didn't you understand?  I'm ALREADY on Atkin's.  A slightly relaxed version but Atkin's none the less.  Besides, like I said in a previous post, some asshole already bought all the damn tuna in the freakin' world. 

The ONLY things I'm changing are to add Lean Extreme and cardio...........for now.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2010)

P.S.  Thanks for the pics.  FMJ's is better.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 1, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> What part didn't you understand?


 
Yeah! Pay attention Mayor!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, on a *serious* note.....

I've done the Atkins diet off and on in the past. The last time I attempted Atkins, I stalled, BIG plateau...hit the wall and quit.
Now, allow me to preface this next comment by saying that, while a complete pompous ass with and ego the size of FMJ's porn collection, Lyle McDonald knows his stuff. This RFL/PSMF I've been on has kicked *serious ass *in short order......Ya ought to try it. 

If nothing else, try that _girley diet _FMJ's been playing around with....UD 2.0 or something like that.......you get to eat CoaCoa Puffs and everything!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Okay, on a *serious* note.....
> 
> I've done the Atkins diet off and on in the past. The last time I attempted Atkins, I stalled, BIG plateau...hit the wall and quit.
> Now, allow me to preface this next comment by saying that, while a complete pompous ass with and ego the size of FMJ's porn collection, Lyle McDonald knows his stuff. This RFL/PSMF I've been on has kicked *serious ass *in short order......Ya ought to try it.
> ...


 
Oh, I see... I get one bowl of Cocoa Puffs in a week and suddenly UD2 is a girly diet in comparison to the manly tuna and mustard PSMF diet. Is that it?
Don't listen to him ALBOB. It comes down to this... if you're currently in pretty good shape, sitting somewhere around 15-18% bodyfat, then you will get good results from UD2. If, on the other hand you're less shaply than a frightened puffer fish, then you'd be better with PSMF. Simply put, PSMF is the diet you'd do _PRIOR _to doing UD2. In fact, PSMF is actually an acronym for "Please Start Mildly Fatboy". Then you can move on to the "Utterly Divine 2.0" when you've become something resembling a human being.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Oh, I see... I get one bowl of Cocoa Puffs in a week and suddenly UD2 is a girly diet in comparison to the manly tuna and mustard PSMF diet. Is that it?
> Don't listen to him ALBOB. It comes down to this... if you're currently in pretty good shape, sitting somewhere around 15-18% bodyfat, then you will get good results from UD2. If, on the other hand you're less shaply than a frightened puffer fish, then you'd be better with PSMF. Simply put, PSMF is the diet you'd do _PRIOR _to doing UD2. In fact, PSMF is actually an acronym for "Please Start Mildly Fatboy". Then you can move on to the "Utterly Divine 2.0" when you've become something resembling a human being.



....bastard.   

and for the record, I've only had tuna *once* in the past day and a half. 
I think Albob could be PSMF material. Of course, this all depends on how fast he wants to get into that thong, or bikini...whatever....either mental image makes me want to hurl. Atkins is just too wide open...too much room for error. PSMF is a very simple plan...boring at times....yet simple. Of course, I've tried to be more strict than some...Cat 3's get two free meals a week, I've been doing one with no cheats. Regardless, you set your minimum caloric intake, your minimum protein intake, less than 20g of fat and carbs, and bang...that's it, Bye Bye fat.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2010)

What am I missing here?  You guys are trying to talk me out of something before you even know if it WORKS for me.  This is the second time I've been on Atkin's and it worked great the first time.  I see no reason to change.  So, unless you can promise me a date with BOTH of the beautiful young ladies FMJ posted, piss off.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> What am I missing here?  You guys are trying to talk me out of something before you even know if it WORKS for me.  This is the second time I've been on Atkin's and it worked great the first time.  I see no reason to change.  So, unless you can promise me a date with BOTH of the beautiful young ladies FMJ posted, piss off.



Alright then...enjoy your bacon and Crisco....*lardo*.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 2, 2010)

Fueled up on a big bowl of Crisco this morning, ready for:

*Leg Day*

Leg Press

270 X 10
360 X 10
450 X 10
540 X 10
630 X 10
720 X 10
810 X 2 (Felt a twinge in the repaired knee so stopped there.  Could have done more.)

Squats

135 X 10
135 X 10
225 X 10
225 X 10

The knee felt good during the squats but, I chickend out.  I could have pushed harded, just didn't want to take a chance and sideline myself for YEARS again.  Got a great pump in the quads and they're still feeling tight now, seven hours later.

Will start the fat burner and cardio on Sunday.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 2, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Fueled up on a big bowl of Crisco this morning, ready for:
> 
> *Leg Day*
> 
> ...


 

Nice looking leg day ALBOB. Looking forward to hearing how well the fat loss routine works out for you. 
Post some "before" stats.. weight, bf%, etc


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Nice looking leg day ALBOB. Looking forward to hearing how well the fat loss routine works out for you.
> Post some "before" stats.. weight, bf%, etc



Oh God NO! He'll post his "before" pics again!

*MY EYES! MY EYES!*

Ray Charles Smilie


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Fueled up on a big bowl of Crisco this morning, ready for:
> 
> *Leg Day*
> 
> ...



Awesome pressing power.

And what's that quote about the better part of valor? Kudos!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Awesome pressing power.
> 
> And what's that quote about the better part of valor? Kudos!



Yeah, I've definitely taken that quote to heart since messing up my knee so many years ago.  What worries me though is, is it holding me back?  Sometimes I wonder if I could push myself harder and make the kind of gains I'd like if I wasn't so worried about my knee.  It bothers the crap out of me seeing myself only being able to squat 315 X 4 when I used to be able to do twice that many reps with 495. 

(I also don't want to admit I'm getting old.  )


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 5, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> I also don't want to admit *I'm getting old*.



You sure are making reference to this *a lot *lately.... Do we need to buy you a convertable? Some gaudy gold chains or gold nugget rings? Maybe a nice toupee'? No?



*Then Knock Off the remorse and melancholia already!*


I think you're lifting *plenty*.......More than the average twenty-something around here, that's for sure. Perhaps it's time you re-evaluated your objectives...If pushing too far is a concern, (or potentail injury as a result) then _don't push too far_..Completely re-structure your routine/approach, get all jazzed about diet, designate a week when you can work out like "average people"..Y'know, just walk around the gym, talking and texting, sit on an excercise ball and pretend to do some sort of yoga/stretching, jump on the recumbant and catch up on your reading.........let yourself off the hook a little.....You're bringing me down, Damn It!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You sure are making reference to this *a lot *lately.... Do we need to buy you a convertable? Some gaudy gold chains or gold nugget rings? Maybe a nice toupee'? No?



You could get me these:












DaMayor said:


> *Then Knock Off the remorse and melancholia already!*
> 
> 
> I think you're lifting *plenty*.......More than the average twenty-something around here, that's for sure. Perhaps it's time you re-evaluated your objectives...If pushing too far is a concern, (or potentail injury as a result) then _don't push too far_..Completely re-structure your routine/approach, get all jazzed about diet, designate a week when you can work out like "average people"..Y'know, just walk around the gym, talking and texting, sit on an excercise ball and pretend to do some sort of yoga/stretching, jump on the recumbant and catch up on your reading.........let yourself off the hook a little.....You're bringing me down, Damn It!



Piss off.  You're dealing with reality.  I have no use for reality.  I work for da gubmint.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You sure are making reference to this *a lot *lately.... Do we need to buy you a convertable? Some gaudy gold chains or gold nugget rings? Maybe a nice toupee'? No?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Someone piss in your Wheaties today?    Oh wait, you're not allowed to eat Wheaties.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Someone piss in your Wheaties today?    Oh wait, you're not allowed to eat Wheaties.



Of course not....I was just giving the "bound and determined to be *old*" version of Albob a hard time, lol.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Someone piss in your Wheaties today?  Oh wait, you're not allowed to eat Wheaties.


 
Anytime someone mentioned they're getting old, DaMayor is reminded of his mortality.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Anytime someone mentioned they're getting old, DaMayor is reminded of his mortality.



You bring up an interesting point, anytime someone mentions getting old, DaMayor suddenly shows up.  Maybe it's not US that are paranoid about being reminded of our mortality.  Hmmmmmmm


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 6, 2010)

*Chest Day*

Incline Bench

DB press 50 X 12
DB Flye 50 X 10

DB Press 95 X 12
DB Press 95 X 8
DB Flye 50 X 8

Bench Press

135 X 12
185 X 12
185 X 10
185 X 8 (Rest/Pause and got two more)
185 X 6 (Slightly narrowed grip)
135 X 14 (Narrow grip)

Cable overhead extensions

82.5 X 10
77.5 X 10
77.5 X 10

The #100 DBs were missing.  How on Earth can a pair of #100 DBs go missing?   Oh well, the 95s were a good change of pace, it's been a long time since I used a lighter weight for higher reps.  Like what, about a week? 

Anyway, felt good to use some good weight again.  Didn't feel particularly stong on the bench but then again, that's normal for me.  Will probably stay with the heavey DBs for another couple of weeks before going to an all bench press routine for a few weeks.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> You bring up an interesting point, anytime someone mentions getting old, DaMayor suddenly shows up.  Maybe it's not US that are paranoid about being reminded of our mortality.  Hmmmmmmm



I work for the Grim Reaper....I'm just keeping up with my clients.


I will never be old....because I refuse to grow up.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 6, 2010)

You're a real Toys-R-Us kid alright.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> You're a real Toys-R-Us kid alright.



Grim just called, he said your departure date has been changed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> You're a real Toys-R-Us kid alright.



You mean he's special, right?


----------



## WonderMonkey (Apr 6, 2010)

First journal I've read in this forum.  Quite entertaining.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 6, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> You mean he's special, right?




Oh yeah, he's even got his own Olympics.  Here's a pic from his last competition:


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn, strong dumbell pressing, dude!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Oh yeah, he's even got his own Olympics.  Here's a pic from his last competition:



Damn it! I was waiting 'til later to post my "after" pic! Son-of-a!

I really like that towel. DOMS sent it to me.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Damn it! I was waiting 'til later to post my "after" pic! Son-of-a!
> 
> I really like that towel. DOMS sent it to me.




Did he remember to tell you he didn't wash it first?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 6, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Did he remember to tell you he didn't wash it first?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> You could get me these:




​ 
Hey! If someone's ordering...


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 7, 2010)

Alright, so what are you doing? Have you hammered out any specific diet regimen for your cut? Are you _trying_ to cut? Atkins? How strict? 

This is a JOURNAL. There should be *NO LEVITY *here! Just macronutrients and well detailed workout information! TIGHTEN UP!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright, one LAST time for the lunkhead(s) in the audience. 

I'm on a RELATIVELY low carb diet.  Call it Atkin's if you want.  You can call it Yankee Doodle Dandy for all I care.  I'm NOT counting macronutrients or calories or sheep or my lucky stars or anything else.  I'm simply trying to eat somewhat clean.  

The ONLY changes to my normal routine are on my non gym days I'm going for about two mile walks at a rather brisk pace and I take Lean Extreme fat burner.  I'm currently taking two pills first thing in the morning, right before my walks.  (I don't take them on my lifting days because I've had bad experiences in the past doing that.  The old ticker doesn't like that at ALL.)

That's it, now fuck off. I'm gonna go have a piece of chocolate cake.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

*BACK DAY*

Barbell Rows

135 X 20
135 X 20
225 X 10
315 X 18
365 X 6*
315 X 20

Cable Pull Downs (Close, parallel grip)

200 X 10
200 X 10

Preacher Curls

70 X 10
60 X 14
60 X 16

* I hesitate to call thes real reps.  I never was able to get comfortable with the bar before starting this set and while I did move the bar, they weren't very good reps.  I didn't feel them in my lats and wasn't able to get any kind of squeeze at the top of the movement.

All in all a rather disappointing workout.  Yeah, the numbers are okay but, I didn't feel particularly strong today.  I did the extra couple of sets of cable pull downs just to try and get some sort of pump going.  No go, didn't feel a thing.  Oh well, just getting back into the big numbers so maybe I'm expecting too much.  

This might be the last workout for about a week.  Just got word that I'm on business travel next week and have no idea what kind of schedule I'll be on and what kind of gym facilities will be available.  Yipee, more rest.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

SLACKER said:
			
		

> I'm on a RELATIVELY low carb diet.






			
				NUTJOB said:
			
		

> I'm NOT counting macronutrients or calories









> I did the extra couple of sets of cable pull downs just to try and get some sort of pump going.



On a rare, yet serious, note...I have yet to feel any real impact on my lats from doing cable pull downs. Wide grip, medium grip....nada. I wouldn't worry so much about strength. You've been in and out of the loop for a few weeks after being in the groove for a while...just a weird place. You'll get it all back.

........*Wait a minute*.......

More rest. More cake? How will you ever be conditioned enough to compete with me in the South Carolina Classic SNBF Championships in June?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> ........*Wait a minute*.......
> 
> More rest. More cake? How will you ever be conditioned enough to compete with me in the South Carolina Classic SNBF Championships in June?



I'm gonna use a body double:


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Alright, one LAST time for the lunkhead(s) in the audience.




You can explain it a hundred times and I don't think DaMayor will get it.  


Never try to teach a pig to sing.  It's a waste of your time and it annoys the pig.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2010)

And where in the world did you find that bony bitch?


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> And where in the world did you find that bony bitch?



I keep her in the cupboard and use her as a toothpick.  Sometimes she pulls double duty as a back scratcher.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> You can explain it a hundred times and I don't think DaMayor will get it.
> 
> 
> Never try to teach a pig to sing.  It's a waste of your time and it annoys the pig.



Yeah, I don't get it.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 8, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yeah, I don't get it.


 
okay.. lets take it from the top...

do-re-mi-fa-so-la-ti-do.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


>



Hello my honey, Hello my baby, Hello my Rag Time Gaaaaal. Oh, wait, that was the Frog wasn't it.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm frog's legs.  Taste like tuna..........................with mustard.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm frog's legs.  Taste like tuna..........................with mustard.



Son-of-a.......That's BRILLIANT! Frog legs....why haven't I thought of those?:doh


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2010)

WTF???  Nobody's posted in here in a freaking week!  Why do I pay you damn slackers?!?!?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey, you said you were going out of town, Pal.

It took you a week to find a computer?

I guarded the place while you were gone. It beat crying a river in my own journal, lol.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh I found a computer alright.  A GOOD one.  I had a choice to make, surf high quality porn or chat with you assholes.  See if you can guess which one I chose.  (Insert Final Jeopardy music here)


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, you haven't missed much. The Ricky Martin conspiracy has been the big topic of discussion this week...followed by the FDA's banning of Walnuts. These guys have been raising total hell since you've been gone. Those crazy party animals. IM's never been wilder.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, you haven't missed much. The Ricky Martin conspiracy has been the big topic of discussion this week...followed by the FDA's banning of Walnuts. These guys have been raising total hell since you've been gone. Those crazy party animals. IM's never been wilder.


 
You forgot about yet another request for the "300" workout!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

FMJ said:


> You forgot about yet another request for the "300" workout!



Oh, yeah. 
And then some idiot keeps posting the same question about protein ratios in custom blends...what a jackass.


----------



## FMJ (Apr 15, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh, yeah.
> And then some idiot keeps posting the same question about protein ratios in custom blends...what a jackass.


 

Must be one of the McDonald followers. They're always asking asinine questions and have to get scolded by thier fearless cult leader. 
I hear he's been looking into compounds in Waco.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad I chose porn.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> WTF???  Nobody's posted in here in a freaking week!  Why do I pay you damn slackers?!?!?



Pics of naked women would get your journal more action.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Well, you haven't missed much. The Ricky Martin conspiracy has been the big topic of discussion this week...followed by the FDA's banning of Walnuts. These guys have been raising total hell since you've been gone. Those crazy party animals. IM's never been wilder.



And don't forget the journal of that guy who's on the PMS diet.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> And don't forget the journal of that guy who's on the PMS diet.



I think it's been already forgotten...although this is okay... I don't want to be reponsible for you guys having to take Prozac. It ain't that exciting.

*stuffs another bite of turkey cutlet into his piehole*


----------

